# Winter Competition



## Corner Swap (Aug 13, 2022)

From January 1st to April 1st I will be hosting a Winter competition with all WCA events! Registration closes at Dec. 31, 12:00 AM, Each month is a round, free to enter, no prizes, no video required, DM me the results, and scrambles and winner announcement might be delayed. You must have all your cubes the day before the competition. As you might know, I was currently doing an August Comp, but only five people gave me results.

Spreadsheet: https://1drv.ms/x/s!ArP9CP-jkeyJhg1KCGK4XinVJ032?e=DX1UoZ


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 15, 2022)

hi i wanted to do the last one but i will do this one i will do
3x3
2x2
5x5
3x3 oh
skewb 
pyraminx
square 1 im learning it so maybe on this one
and 4x4 if i get one for christmas or something


----------



## Corner Swap (Aug 31, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> hi i wanted to do the last one but i will do this one i will do
> 3x3
> 2x2
> 5x5
> ...


Entered!


----------

